

Microsoft Hires 14 Yahoo Researchers to Kickstart New NYC Research Lab - gmodena
http://allthingsd.com/20120502/microsoft-hires-14-yahoo-researchers-to-kickstart-new-nyc-research-lab/

======
noelwelsh
Wow, MSR got some really good people out of this. Yahoo! have had a great
research lab, but with the recent layoffs and now this it looks like it's on
the way out. MS has shown they commercialise products out of MSR (e.g. the
Kinect) so this could have a big impact in a few years.

~~~
ljlolel
Underlying technology of Kinect came from a different research lab.

------
kmregan
John Langford's comments on the subject: <http://hunch.net/?p=2341>

------
rbanffy
Yahoo has more pressing issues than research. A shift of focus away from
research was to be expected after the last reorg.

~~~
untog
Yes, but it's a sign of a company in decline. Research is what keeps you at
the forefront of your industry- at this point no-one is expecting Yahoo to do
that, but it's still sad.

~~~
rbanffy
Not always. It's extremely hard to integrate an internal R&D department into a
product pipeline. Id your research organization is detached from the rest of
the company, its work will not be as readily integrated into the products
other divisions make.

------
dude_abides
This is awesome news. Microsoft Research already has a great set of theorists
in their New England lab, but clearly they were missing resident
sociologists/economists. They can't have hoped for a richer haul than what
they just landed here, that too in one shot.

Also this just proves further (in case anyone doubted) that Microsoft is in
the game for the long haul.

------
neuro
David Pennock Morgan Stanley Process Driven Trading, New York, NY, May 2008

Many quants have moved to silicon alley/valley from wallstreet due to the
spectacular crash of 2007. Curiously, there have been much chatter about a
crash in the tech sector lately - strange attractors.

------
ahi
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watts_and_Strogatz_model> Serious pickup for
MS.

------
CodeCube
Awesome. Hope they open the kimono and invite people in for meetups from time
to time :)

